# Noob Mistake with Ricoh Printer Ink



## InfaRedd (Aug 17, 2011)

Hello guys,

I just got myself a Ricoh GX e7700, I was not aware that I needed Sublimation inks to do sublimation with it, I thought I just needed the standard inks that came with the printer....

So I've loaded the standard Ricoh Ink and done a few prints (luckly on normal paper) so the ink is in the printers system.

I have now ordered Sublijet R inks to replace the standard inks, my question is what do I do know to get the standard inks out and the sublijet ink in...without wasting too much ink.

Can I flush out the standard inks without adding other inks?

Im abit of a noob when it comes to printers.

Please Help!

Thanks


----------



## coastalbusiness (May 9, 2006)

Unfortunately, the best option is to install the sublimation ink and do several head cleanings (potentially a few head flushings). You will end up going through quite a bit of sublimation ink to clean out the regular Ricoh inkjet ink, but it's a necessity in order to get to the point where you can create quality sublimation prints.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

Do not sweat it - Ricoh Sublimation ink is only about $2,000 a liter.


----------



## RecreationalTees (Aug 9, 2012)

I have the Ricon SG3110DN and it is a great printer. I feel your pain. I am currently using the SubliJet inks and want to change to Chroablast. For the grief of just purchasing the new inks and basically doing 20-30 full page printings and still may not have only chromablast inks in the system. I just purchase a new printer and inks and paper. Now I can do both.

Only other option is as stated, a long wait to flush out the old inks and hope you only have the correct ink in the print head.


----------



## debz1959 (Jul 29, 2007)

Can't you get refillable cartridges & cleaning fluid to flush the system, therefore not waste any sub ink???


----------



## RecreationalTees (Aug 9, 2012)

Well, good question. I asked the same thing from Sawgrass. The short reply is Yes. However consider this when you run the cleaning solution through the system, 1 cartridge for each slot it will take you just the same amount of time. Additionally you have to then do the same thing with the new inks to get them to the print head. So you will be spending money for the cleaning cartridges and the new ink and have to run the flush/fill process twice. That's why they recommended to me to just use the new ink cartridges.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

Assuming the issue is the Ricoh has long tubes that have to be primed. With that said that is the same as wide format printers and when you change ink and do a power cleans on a wide format you are not wasting as much as you may think becuase at the beginning you are flusing out the old ink with the new ink pushing it from behind.


----------



## renhimself (Nov 2, 2011)

Will this printer and Sub inks also print on printable vinyl for decals??


----------



## AaronM (Mar 28, 2007)

renhimself said:


> Will this printer and Sub inks also print on printable vinyl for decals??


Unfortunately no. You would need a solvent printer for that, not a dye sublimation printer.


----------



## renhimself (Nov 2, 2011)

I don't want to hijack this thread, but do u have a reasonably priced recommendation on a machine like that ??


----------



## InfaRedd (Aug 17, 2011)

whats the differnce between a head clean and a head flush?


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

InfaRedd said:


> whats the differnce between a head clean and a head flush?


Head cleans are supposed to clear mildly clogged nozzles, flushes either clear very stubborn nozzles or purge ink from the printer. The real difference is the volume of inks passed thru the heads. $$$$


----------



## Scooooter (Mar 17, 2007)

How do you perform a head flush?


----------



## Scooooter (Mar 17, 2007)

Scooooter said:


> How do you perform a head flush?


Bumping up......


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Scooooter said:


> Bumping up......


 
*Head-flushing*

Follow the procedure below to perform a thorough print head cleaning. Because head flushing consumes more ink than head cleaning, do it only if the print head cannot be cleaned properly by head cleaning.

When the print cartridge is empty, replace it instead of performing a print head cleaning. After a print cartridge is replaced, a print head cleaning will be automatically performed.









Do not turn the machine off during print head cleaning. If the machine is turned off during print head cleaning, start again from the beginning.








Press the [







/Menu] key.








Press the [







] or [







/Menu] key to display [Maintenance], and then press the [#Enter] key.
Menu: 
Maintenance 








Press the [







] or [







/Menu] key to display [Head-flushing], and then press the [#Enter] key.
Maintenance: 
Head-flushing 








Press the [







] or [







/Menu] key to select a color, and then press the [#Enter] key.
Head-flushing: 
All Heads 
To clean all the print heads, select [All Heads].
To clean the print head for cyan and black, select [Head 1].
To clean the print head for yellow and magenta, select [Head 2].








Press the [#Enter] key.
Press # to 
flush heads 
Head flushing starts.
Maintenance 
in process... 








Press the [Escape] key.


----------

